# Malaysia Gets 300 Unit Special Edition Cruze



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...only the *lip-spoiler* looks interesting to me.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

looks like the mirrors will blink when turning signal is on. i like that!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the front...Don't care much for the back


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> I like the front...Don't care much for the back


yeah i thought the back looked tacked on and the white isnt the same white at least from this picture


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I really want those wheels.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's ok but nothing to go crazy about, I like the mirrors though


----------



## keatac (Mar 10, 2011)

haha, brought already. 2 more day, to drive it home.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

I funny how the eye picks up on things, even in a photo, that looked "tacked on" ala aftermarket vs something designed and put on right at the "factory". There were some early Camaros that looked like they had some "non factory" ground effects and embellishments. Again, I don't see the "sports car" marketing as a win win for future Cruzes. It's not a CTSV, after all....


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i like it. esp. the mirrors


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Chevy Cruze special edition looks really good to me, any idea if we will get a special edition Cruze in North America. I know for sure a lot of people here would love to have it. If we don't get it, we can always depend on Cruze aftermarket support. The wheels are by far my favorite on the special edition.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the mirrors and the side blinker lights. That's about it. The rest just looks like it was slapped on. I'm sure there are many others who will love it.


----------

